# Five popular apps that kill iPhone battery life



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> There are some apps that simply seem to suck away the iPhone's battery life. Real-world testing of a raft of popular apps uncovers which have the biggest impact on battery life.


Here


----------



## AlexBrown11 (Mar 26, 2016)

The top of the list app should be Facebook, because people use it all day and in result it kills their battery.


----------

